# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Psicologia del Triunfo

## magomago

Pues una idea ronda mi cabeza ahora que estoy practicando una version del triunfo,para aquellos que no lo conozcan el efecto del triunfo consiste es que se elige una carta la cual se pierde en la baraja.Despues de mezclar unas cartas boca arriba y otras boca abajo se extiendes las cartas comprobandose que estan todas en el mismo sentido menos una que es justamente la elegida .
Mi pregunta es la siguiente 
Que considerais que puede parecer mas fuerte de estas opciones:
Opcion A : Se extienden todas cara arriba y se ve que estan todas cara arriba menos una que esta cara abajo.Se le da la vuelta a la que esta cara abajo viendose que es la carta elegida.
Opcion B : Se extiende cara abajo y se ven que todas estan las cartas cara abajo menos una que esta cara arriba que es la elegida.
Pues bien esta sutil diferencia me ha echo pensar y pues queria opiniones basadas en vuestras propias experiencias sobre las reacciones del publico.Pienso que es mas dramatico que todas las cartas esten cara arriba y lentamente creando suspense se le de la vuelta a la que esta boca abajo y sea la elegida (Opcion A),pero el mazazo del espectador visualmente al ver que estan todas cara abajo y que vea la elegida vuelta cara arriba en la retina tambien debe ser brutal y es mas directo. (Opcion B).
En fin ..... tabardillos que me dan a veces.

----------


## YaGo

Yo he hecho el juego más de una vez, y siempre lo he hecho con la baraja boca arriba y la carta elegida boca abajo.Curiosamente, y siempre me ha pasado, lo que más impacto causa no es ver la carta elegida al contrario que las demás, sino ver que TODAS las cartas se han recolocado.Después se fijaban en que había una al revés, y que además es la elegida.

Por mi experiencia puedo decirte que a mí me ha resultado más impactante ver primero que todas se han recolocado menos una.Se le da la vuelta y es la elegida.

Saludos, MaGo YaGo.

----------


## marshall

Yo he hecho este juego pero con el nombre "revoltijo", que está en al Canuto....creo que es mejor con las caretas cara arriba y la elegida cara abajo......pero es desición de uno.......aunque creo que, como dijo juas222 lo mas impactante es ver que todas estan en orden......

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Siempre me he decantado por todas cara arriba, elegida cara abajo. Como mencionaron anteriormente el primer mazazo llega cuando todas las cartas estan ordenadas, el hecho de que estén caras arriba le da más cosas que observar al espectador, por lo que notar que hay una carta girada (elegida), le toma más tiempo. Al ver esta situación intuitivamente comienza a buscar su carta por lo que al girarla se gana mayor dramatismo dándole al final mucha más fuerza. Al contrario al hacerlas todas cara abajo y una cara arriba al ser todos los dorsos iguales la carta cara arriba (elegida) ejerce mayor atracción a la vista,a causa de esto el espectador no alcanza a asimilar que todas las cartas estan ordenadas cuando ve que su carta es la única girada. Creo que es un desenlace demasiado rápido. 
Saludos

----------


## magomago

Si,es curioso yo pienso lo mismo que las opiniones que estais dando hasta ahora,pero curiosamente el Triunfo de Vernon (El Original) esta descrito en el Estrellas con las cartas hacia abajo y se ve una cara arriba,de ahi mi pregunta.
Porque que es mas fuerte que todas las cartas esten en la misma direccion,o la adivinacion de la elegida?

----------


## Iván Manso

No os recomiendo que lo hagáis así, es decir, hacerlo como queráis pero mejor es que las cartas aparezcan todas cara abajo menos la elegida. La razón: Si aparecen todas cara arriba todos tienen el mazazo de que se han puesto en el mismo sentido y luego se enseña la carta que está cara abajo y es la elegida. Aquí lo que se produce es un decrecimiento del efecto mágico, es decir, pasamos del gran efecto de que todas se vuelven del mismo lado y luego dicen: a mira que detalle, la carta elegida no se ha vuelto. 

A esto se le llama anticlimax. Quiero decir, uno de los efectos pierde intensidad y atención porque el otro le está eclipsando (más o menos). Si las cartas se enseñan cara abajo todos ven que se han vuelto del mismo sentido y de pronto ZAS!! aparece cara arriba SÓLO LA ELEGIDA!!! Una emoción detrás de otra sin dejar descansar al público. El aplauso será mejor y más fuerte.

El anticlimax lo puedo explicar de una manera más sencilla: Imaginaros que os doy una carta a elegir, la miráis y la perdéis en la baraja. Digo que la voy a encontrar. Entonces saco de pronto una carta sin enseñar su identidad y te pregunto el nombre, pero mientras me dices el nombre empiezo a levitar delante tuya y todos los que lo ven se caen para atrás... Estás volando!!!!!! En ese momento digo: esta es tu carta. Y a la gente que le importa la carta!!!!!! Te han visto volar delante de ellos!!!!! 
El efecto de la carta podía ser muy bonito, pero por culpa de la levitación se lo han perdido, ha perdido importancia. 

No sé si más o menos me he explicado.

Hacer el juego como queráis pero reflexionar sobre el anticlimax.

un saludo

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

No comparto la opinión de Ivi, realmente no creo que sea un anticlimax. La gente necesita tiempo para dilucidar que es lo que ha ocurrido, y ver las cartas en orden y la elegida de manera inmediata creo que no da respiro. Es como tener que abrir 10 regalos al mismo tiempo, uno tras otro, si al final te preguntan que has recibido, dificilmente vas a recordar los 10 que has visto... Las situaciones son nuevas para los espectadores, por lo que el tiempo de asimilación es importantísimo. Caso aparte, si Darwin Ortiz y Juanito Tamariz recomiendan el triunfo cartas arriba y elegida cara abajo, por algo será... hombre!!! si son maestros en psicología mágica!!!
Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

Sí es un anticlimax, y ese tema se ha comentado mucho en otros foros.

Siempre es mejor un mazazo que dos efectos.

El primero es más fuerte que el segundo así que es anticlimax

Estéticamente impacta más ver que es tu carta la única que se ha mantenido, si es firmada se identifican más aun con el naipe.

Lo de que acaben boca arriba o boca abajo a veces es por el método empleado.

Según tu presentación, si enfatizas más un efecto que el otro, puede interesar una cosa u otra.

Tamariz conoce mil y un métodos de triunfos, yo le he visto hacer muchos. Cuando actua, precisamente, suele hacer la versión de Vernon, y en él acaban todas boca abajo menos la elegida.

Yo hago la versión de Vernon pero con mezcla Zarrow en vez de la de Vernon, no por nada, si no para practicar la Zarrow.

Al terminar me quedo unos segundos en posición estática, yo con los brazos ''extendidos'', y la extensión en mesa fijando la imagen de todas las cartas ordenadas y la seleccionada en mitad de ella en vez de aquí están todas, y la tuya del revés y tachán tachán pero eso ya va en estilos de hacer magia.

Un saludo y a Triunfar!

----------


## Iván Manso

Cristhian, eso de que Tamariz recomienda hacerlo con las caras arriba no sé donde lo habrás oído pero según fuentes muy fiables que tengo te puedo asegurar que él recomienda sin ninguna duda con las cartas cara abajo y no por azar sino que tiene mil razones para ello y con mucho fundamento. 

Todo se hace por una razón y este caso es uno de ellos.

un saludo

----------


## Kiko

1. Q se muestren todas cara abajo es más estético y se aprecia mejor el "orden" (todas boca abajo). 

2. Que la carta elegida sea la única boca abajo permite una revelación más dramática, predispone para el aplauso más fácilmente porque permite asimilar mejor el efecto principal, siendo la elegida el encore posterior que remata el triunfo.

Una idea de Tamariz es empezar extendiendo lentamente las cartas boca abajo, para que disfruten primero del efecto principal, y después de asumir eso acabar la extensión mostrando la elegida cara arriba.

Otra idea que comentaba Marko era la de separar ambos efectos, para ello a mi se me ocurrió poner la elegida en salida lateral y mostrar primero todas las cartas boca abajo y después cuadrar y extender revelando la elegida al revés de las demás.  

Otra cosa es que permite revelarlas primero boca a abajo es dar un paso más y al voltear enseñar todas las cartas secuencialmente ordenadas.

Lo que apenas se trabaja es la idea mágica por la que se sucede el efecto. El por qué mágico. Eso si que cambia la sensación del mismo.

----------


## magomago

*siendo la elegida el encore posterior que remata el triunfo*
A esto quizas me refieriera lo que pasa es que no sabia quizas la palabra para definiro.Anticlimax o encore , yo quizas no lo tenga tan claro.Si por ejemplo tomas 4 ases ,los haces viajar de un paqueta a otro y luego los ases que antes eran de dorso azul se convierten en rojo para mi eso puede ser un anticlimax porque el efecto que estas haciendo es el de un viaje de 4 ases donde el color de los dorsos no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
En cuanto a la revelacion de la carta elegida por el espectador en un triunfo,pues pienso que es un encore,es decir el espectador ha cogido una carta no? pues hay que adivinarla,con lo cual la adivinacion no creo que sea algo secundario y un efecto secundario para el publico porque al fin y al cabo el espectador se piensa que tu como mago vas a intentar adivinarla y no que vas a poner en orden la baraja ni que la vas a cambiar de color.
Lo de la adivinacion dorso abajo ,tienes razon Kiko no habia pensado en ello,es mucho mas estetico y en cuanto a la razon por que las que sucede el efecto pienso que es el control del mago sobre las cartas en condiciones imposibles.O un control del kaos donde el mago arregla el problema.Aunque creo que este seria otro tema a discutir ,muy interesante creo yo.
Tambien hay ahora nuevas versiones del triunfo donde las cartas finalmente cambian de color,esto si que pienso que puede ser un anticlimax y que no aporta nada bueno al efecto,porque si el espectador ha elegido una carta la ha perdido y se mezclan cartas boca arriba y boca abajo para al final cambiar de color pues como que eso no tiene sentido en el contexto del juego.

----------


## Gandalf

Pues yo antes no tenía dudas de cual sería la mejor forma, pero he probado ha hacerme el truco a mi mismo (que por cierto, me parece que soy estupendo...   :Smile1:   ) y he cambiado mi forma de presentarlo.

Antes consideraba que presentar las cartas caras arriba y luego mostrar la carta que está dada la vuelta creaba dos efectos muy seguidos y que el climax lo creaba esa carta que está girada, pero después de hacer algunas pruebas he notado que no se produce realmente ese efecto. ¿Por que? Por que la gente ya está viendo las cartas colocadas todas en orden, y si solo hay una dada la vuelta y tu eres mago está claro que esa carta será la elegida por el espectador, con lo que el climax baja cuando se muestra la carta. Ya cuentan con que eso ocurrirá.

Sin embargo, si lo que haces es mostrar todo dorsos y solo la carta elegida dada la vuelta el efecto es instantaneo (como el Colacao   :Smile1:   ), mucho más estético y muy contundente. El mago ha volteado todas las cartas y ha dejado la elegida girada. Se siguen produciendo los dos efectos sin que haya ningún bajón en el juego. En este caso estoy con IVI

Creo que este post me ha ayudado para mejorar mi presentación sobre ese juego.

Gracias

----------


## BusyMan

Hola Kiko, lo de mostrar primero todas ordenadas y después que la elegida se vuelve separando, como tu dices, ambos efectos lo hacía yo controlando la elejida abajo, haciendo una extensión y al cuadrar hacer un salto, ponerle el mazo en la mano al espectador, hacer que chascara los dedos etc etc...
Pero no me gustaba como quedaba (no lo trabajé bastante supongo...) así que lo dejé como toda la vida y punto, pero siempre todas boca abajo  :Smile1:

----------


## Mr Poza

A mi no me parece que sea un anticlimax, que sea mas o menos estetico es otra cosa pero un anticlimax no lo veo.

Aqui pongo yo el ejemplo de la homming card. La carta elegida viaja al bolsilloy se enseña el dorso, pero la gente quiere ver si realmente es su carta, asi que se enseña la carta entera. El viaje es muchisimo mas fuerte a que la carta sea la del espectador u otra, es un viaje desde la baraja hasta el bolsillo, flipante.

Con el triunfo no es exactamente lo mismo xq se vuelven todas menos una, pero como digo antes no lo veo un anticlimax

----------


## GoLFeRaS

Si haces la cinta con las caras boca arriba, luego puedes revelar la elegida volteando la primera carta de la cinta para que se vayan volteando todas las demás como un dominó. No sé si la floritura tiene nombre. Está muy visto, pero bien hecho siempre queda bonito y además así no renuncias a la plasticidad de que quede la elegida cara arriba entre la uniformidad de los dorsos.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Pues una idea ronda mi cabeza ahora que estoy practicando una version del triunfo,para aquellos que no lo conozcan el efecto del triunfo consiste es que se elige una carta la cual se pierde en la baraja.Despues de mezclar unas cartas boca arriba y otras boca abajo se extiendes las cartas comprobandose que estan todas en el mismo sentido menos una que es justamente la elegida .
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente 
> Que considerais que puede parecer mas fuerte de estas opciones:
> Opcion A : Se extienden todas cara arriba y se ve que estan todas cara arriba menos una que esta cara abajo.Se le da la vuelta a la que esta cara abajo viendose que es la carta elegida.
> Opcion B : Se extiende cara abajo y se ven que todas estan las cartas cara abajo menos una que esta cara arriba que es la elegida.
> Pues bien esta sutil diferencia me ha echo pensar y pues queria opiniones basadas en vuestras propias experiencias sobre las reacciones del publico.Pienso que es mas dramatico que todas las cartas esten cara arriba y lentamente creando suspense se le de la vuelta a la que esta boca abajo y sea la elegida (Opcion A),pero el mazazo del espectador visualmente al ver que estan todas cara abajo y que vea la elegida vuelta cara arriba en la retina tambien debe ser brutal y es mas directo. (Opcion B).
> En fin ..... tabardillos que me dan a veces.



Yo por ahora sólo lo he hecho con todas las cartas cara arriba, menos la elejida cara abajo.

Y me ha dado tan buen impacto k dudo mucho k lo cambie... xD 
Salu2

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

El tiempo apremia y tengo la costumbre de citar a los autores cada vez que creo que dicen lo mismo que yo pienso pero de manera mejor y con menos palabras. Al no tener tiempo de escribir (mi jefe anda rondando) los remito a lo siguiente. Darwin Ortiz "La buena magia" Capítulo 6 "Estructura dramática" Punto 3: Sorpresa y suspense, la parte de finales inesperados y remates. Quie´n tenga tiempo, y el libro por supuesto, lo lea, es bastante interesante y clarificante.
Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

Sinceramente Londrino, me parece muy pobre que porque una versión te funcione no pienses probar otras.

Una versión te puede funcionar muy bien, pero otra tal vez mejor!... o no, quien sabe, por eso hay que probar, cambiar manejos, adaptarlo a tu estilo.
Con cuidado y cambiando una sola cosa cada vez, claro. Asi si esa vez no funciona ya sabes de qué cambio ha sido la culpa.

No tengas miedo a equivocarte, es la mejor forma de avanzar.

Si no experimentásemos haríamos todo el mundo todos los juegos del Canuto al pie de la letra sin cambiar ni una coma.

----------


## Gusruy

Yo he probado los dos metodos y la verdad me quedo con el de todas las cartas cara arriba y la elegida cara abajo. No creo que sea un anti climax, el Triunfo es un efecto de adivinación en definitiva, y la ordenación de las cartas a pesar de ser de gran impacto es el puente para adivinar esa carta. Para ser un anticlimax no tendría que ver uno con el otro y en realidad estos dos van cojidos de la mano.
Solo hay que ver los ejemplos que se han puesto de anticlimax en este post para darse cuenta que esta opción del triunfo no tiene nada que ver con lo descrito.
El argumento que no me parece valido es que se dió de decir que que más da que la carta quede boca bajo, somos magos y que el publico sabe que ya esa será la carta elegida y no causará efecto. Esto me parece una barbaridad decirlo, ¿para que trabajamos si ya la gente sabe que vamos a adivinar todo?
En definitiva que he probado los dos metodos y me da mucho más resultado la opción que para mi no es anti climax, sino un doble climax pausado. Además si sabes vender la adivinación final te lucirás creerme.
Otra versión que utilizo y me va muy bien es en la que el espectador se queda con la carta, y al extender la baraja solo quedan cara arriba las del palo de la carta elejida y por orden, evidentemente en ese orden sucesorio falta una y es la elejida. Y es que nuestras amigas las cartas se reagrupan cual peloton militar para buscar a una compañera perdira. Gran impacto también.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## BusyMan

¿Que el triunfo es un efecto de adivinación? :shock: 
Espera... que lo releo...
...
¿¿Que el triunfo es un efecto de adivinación?? :shock:  :shock: 

Hoooombre... podrías plantearlo de esa forma, pero adivinaciones ya hay muchas.
No se, cada uno como mejor le funcione.

----------


## Iván Manso

Vamos a ver, en el triunfo, el efecto es que el mago tiene el poder de volver toda la baraja magicamente pero haciendo que sólo quede cara arriba la elegida. Hazlo como quieras, eres libre, pero el triunfo no es un efecto de adivinación.

Y ahora reflexiona sobre una cosa. El segundo efecto que has dicho. No es el triunfo pero que te parecería si volvieras todas las cartas cara arriba mostrando que hay unas cuantas que se han quedado cara abajo y entonces las vas volviendo una a una, una a una, ... para demostrar que son las del palo de la carta elegida y que falta la elegida. A que el público se cansaría a la mitad de esa enseñada eterna de unas cartas que se han quedado al contrario?? Y luego enseñas que son del palo de su carta y la suya es la que falta, o sea un desastre. O quizá este si que lo haces extendiendo las cartas cara arriba :Confused:  Dínoslo y, en caso de que utilices la extensión con las caras cara abajo en este último juego, por favor di la razón para hacerlo aquí con las caras abajo y en el Triunfo con las caras arriba.

Si este también lo haces con las caras arriba yo ya no entro, pero se estaría perdiendo el gran efecto de dos Grande Efectos.

un saldudo

----------


## Gusruy

Sigo insistiendo en que el Tirunfo para mi es un efecto de adivinación.¿O es que el climax final no es adivinar la carta? De hecho solo teneis que accder a Páginas como Magic World, por poner un ejemplo, en la sección de efectos y ver en que categoría esta descrito El Triunfo. Y lo describe Daniel de Urquiza de Alta Cartomagia (Argentina) que no es poco. Creo que no soy el único mago que lo caalogaría en esa sección. Es más me llama la atención que me digais que no es un efecto de advinación y sin embargo no me especifiqueis a que rama corresponde.
En cuanto a la pregunta de Ivi del segundo efecto que describi, que por cierto Michael Ammar lo lleva presentando toda la vida como "el nuevo Triunfo" (¿que cosas verdad?), decirte que lo presento evidentemente con toda la baraja boca abajo y el resto del palo cara arriba. El ¿Por qué? tu mismo lo has respondido, son demasiadas cartas y es más agil hacerlo así. Tu segunda pregunta es que e esta versión son cartas muchas cartas y no una, hay que hacerlo de esta manera para que no afecte al ritmo del efecto, sin embargo en el triunfo normal tan solo es una carta y no causa ningún perjuicio que aparezca boca abajo, el efecto no queda trabado. Solo queda más intrigante. Hay un carta ¿será la mía?.
Otro motivo es la experiencia, he probado las dos versiones y repito que para mi crea más sorpresa que quede la carta elejida cara abajo, alargamos al juego un poco más y podemos crear con un poco de interpretación más aura de misterio que una resolución directa. A mi me funciona así, la gente se ilusiona. Cuando aparto la carta boca abajo se acercan, comentan al oido, se palpa la tensión. Con la otra versión todas estas sensaciones que me gusta que el publico me trasmita desaparecen.
Cuestion de estilo tios.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Iván Manso

Si, si yo no digo cómo lo tienes que hacer, eso cada uno verá, la libertad es esa. Y en cuanto al segundo efecto te preguntaba cómo lo hacías y las razones. Ya las has dado y estoy de acuerdo contigo, en la del segundo efecto, jeje. 

Bueno, yo creo que ha quedado claro. Quien lo haga caras arriba que lo haga y quien lo haga caras abajo que lo haga. Cada uno lo haremos de una de las dos maneras. Ya hemos dado cada uno nuestros razonamientos del porqué de cada cosa, de eso tratan los foros, de reflejar nuestras opiniones y experiencias.   :Wink:  

Pues eso, a seguir haciendo el Triunfo, que es un gran juego.   

Un saludo foreros

----------


## Kiko

El triunfo normalmente es un efecto de orden, no de adivinación. De hecho puede hacerse sin carta elegida, variante que hizo Gea en su rutina que ganó en gran premio en el nacional de Zaragoza y el efecto es básicamente el mismo.

Admite ser presentado como adivinación, puede ser, pero es dar la importancia al efecto menor. El orden (todas boca abajo) es el efecto de más fuerte. En la versión clásica, tipo Vernon, el clímax no es la adivinación de la carta, eso en todo caso es el encore, la puntilla.

Cambiando los esquemas:
Con carta elegida se puede invertir la estructura del efecto, es decir, primero revelar la carta y despues el orden. Para hacerlo se podría presentar así: 
_"Voy a hacer que tu carta aparezca cara arriba"_ Se hace una mínima extensión por el centro mostrando la carta elegida de cara (pero sin revelar que todas las demás están en orden) _"Así parece fácil, pero lo dificil fue poner para ello todas las carta en orden boca abajo."_ Y hacer la extensión de dorsos.

Otra variante sería empezar sacando la elegida de dorso (la baraja cara arriba sin revelar que están todas igual),  y asumir que es la elegida pero sin mostrarla todavía. Entonces revelar en una extensión toda la baraja ordenada de dorso, y finalmente voltear la elegida como encore para marcar el aplauso.

Para acabar digo lo de siempre, lo que falta por desarrollar en este efecto y en tantos otros es la "idea mágica" por la que ocurre el efecto. 

Saludos mágicos,
Kiko

----------


## Gandalf

> Y lo describe Daniel de Urquiza de Alta Cartomagia (Argentina) que no es poco. 
> Gustavo.


Pues sinceramente, creo que Daniel de Urquiza se equivoca al catalogarlo de adivinación.

Para mi es un claro caso de ordenación del caos. Algo parecido a que te den una baraja completamente mezclada y tu la coloques en orden dejando una carta sin colocar, la elegida justo antes por quien la mezcló. Pues si, está claro que este efecto descubre la carta elegida, pero eso se hace en muchísimos otros juegos. En este, su plato fuerte es que todas las cartas han sido ordenadas, aunque solo se trate de caras y dorsos.

Para mi la adivinación de la carta queda en segundo plano. Y me vuelvo a repetir, para mi el público ya cuenta con que sacarás su carta, está más que harto de ver como cada vez que un mago pide a alguien que esconda una carta en una baraja el mago la termina encontrando (¿¿¿si no que leches piensa hacer con esa carta :Confused:    :twisted: ). Así que lo más fuerte es ver que, además, es capaz de reordenar la baraja, cosa con que quizás no se cuenta. Estoy convencido de que cuentan con que el mago obtendrá la carta de entre toda esa maraña, pero no cuenta con que sea la única que aparece dorso o cara al revés que las demás.

En mi opinión se equivoca.

----------


## JR

Hay muchos efectos que terminan, o pasan, por una extención con una carta volteada. Yo particularmente (no recuerdo de quien lo aprendí) llamo "Triunfo" a ese paso o movimiento en particular, independientemente del efecto o nombre del efecto. Puede que este equivocado, pero cuando preparo mis notas, como apunto "culebreo" puedo apuntar "triunfo" (ya se que no es lo mismo, es un ejemplo!)

El efecto de ordenación que se comenta en el post, termina en "triunfo", pero yo lo conozco con otros nombres; ¿revoltijo?, ¿mezcla del loco?, hay otro pero no lo recuerdo.

El tema es, el "triunfo"; ¿es un movimiento?, ¿Es un juego? o ¿es ambos?

Saludos y que tengais una semana productiva.

----------


## themagician

Es más directo y visual que sea la única cara arriba.

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Magoo, me preocupa enormemente que desprestigies la rama de adivinación de cartomagia diciendo que la gente está harta de ver adivinar cartas. Primero me parece un atrevimiento que hables en nombre de toda una rama de espectadores tan extenso como tiene la cartomagia. 
Sobre las rutinas de adivinación tu mismo te das la clave y tu mismo la rechazas. Para que una adivinación sea potente lo más importante es el metodo por el cual se adivina y las condiciones en la que se produce la adivinación. Además un ejemplo es el triunfo, es más si tan convencido estás, te reto a que representes el triunfo sin adivinación ninguna (total no tine importancia) y verás la sorpresa que crea a los espectadores que las cartas se ordenen y ya está. Pasarás a la historia.
Y siguiendo tu teoría, el mentalismo no tendrá publico, total si la gente ya sabe que le van a adivinar lo que piensen, lo que escriba, lo que dibuje... para que van a ir a ver a Anthoni Blake por ejemplo. Y para que emitieron a nivel nacional en España, si este mismo mentalista iba a adivinar el premio del gordo de navidad, si ya la gente lo sabía que lo iba adivinar.
En fin que creo que tienes un planteamiento equivocado, la adivinación es muy importante pero hay que saberla presentar e idear un camino original para llegar a ella. Ese es el objetivo del triunfo, un camino para adivinar una carta, aunque el camino sea muy espectacular, sigue siendo un camino y la última impresión es que adivinaste la carta. De hecho cuando un profano analiza el triunfo no creo que se pregunte: ¿Como se dieron vuelta las cartas? tengo estudiado que se preguntan: *¿Como se dieron vuelta todas las cartas ecepto la que yo elejí?*. Y es que el mago no tiene referencia de la carta para el profano, la unica referencia es que la baraja le dice es esta, y eso lo hace dandose la vuelta por completo, ecepto la elegida. Es como si 51 naipes señalaran a uno. Por lo tanto el triunfo sin adivinación no es valido, o al menos pierde su potencial para ser un efecto de primera linea, asi que no se puede desmarcar como efecto de adivinación.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Kiko

Gusruy, eso de que el triunfo "no se puede desmarcar como efecto de adivinación" es sencillamente limitarse. Como dije en mi anterior mensaje, se puede presentar sin carta elegida, siendo el único efecto el orden o volteo de las cartas, como hizo Gea dentro de su rutina que ganó el Gran Premio en el Congreso Nacional de Zaragoza. También es cierto que incorporó una estructura dramática que el llama del "microefecto al macroefecto". 

En definitiva, puede presentarse de varias formas, como antes comenté, pero lo que no me cabe duda es que el efecto fuerte es el ordenamiento. 

 Me gusta la idea que expones de que 51 naipes señalen a uno, es una bonita metáfora en caso de presentarla como adivinación, pero obviamente esa es tu interpretación o una presentación, en ningún caso un argumento para invalidar otras presentaciones que incidan sobre el efecto fuerte, no el débil. 

En un triunfo si el mago mira la carta (sabe cual es) antes de mezclar, el efecto es prácticamente el mismo (pruébenlo así: la carta elegida la conoce el mago pero después el espectador mezcla la baraja...) El efecto ya no es una "adivinación", sino una "revelación" mágica. Lo crucial es el orden en que quedan las cartas. 

En definitiva el triunfo sí se puede desmarcar como efecto de adivinación y utilizar otras metáforas e ideas mágicas igualmente atractivas. Solo hay que saber aplicar o investigar otras estructuras dramáticas (como hizo Gea) sin limitarse ni obcercarse en lo que "tiene" que ser. 

De lo único que estaría harto el público si lo supiese es de que hablen tanto por ellos, menos mal que no lo saben... 

;-P

----------


## Gandalf

> Amigo Magoo, me preocupa enormemente que desprestigies la rama de adivinación de cartomagia diciendo que la gente está harta de ver adivinar cartas. Primero me parece un atrevimiento que hables en nombre de toda una rama de espectadores tan extenso como tiene la cartomagia.


Te confundes Gustavo, yo no desprestigio a nadie, salveme Dios de eso  :shock: , lo que digo es que hay un mago que se equivocó al decir que el Triunfo es una adivinación, y por ende opino que tú estás equivocado, esto no es más que estar en desacuerdo, no busques más que no hay.

Igualmente opino que el público ya está muy versado y cada vez es más difícil de sorprender. Tú podrás tener tu opinión pero la mia es que cualquier juego en el que el mago pida al espectador que elija, escoja, piense o saque una carta sin que el mago sepa cual es genera en el espectador la sospecha de que el mago terminará sabiendola, adivinándola, sacándola o con ella tatuada en el pecho. Todo es lo mismo, lo que le sorprenderá es el modo de obtenerla, lo difícil que le parezca su logro, pero no el hecho de adivinarla, que seguro que cualquier espectador teme que será así. ¿O tu cuando ves la mujer ZIG ZAG no piensas en que la chica terminará viva y coleando? A lo mejor sospechas que terminará muerta sobre el escenario... Con esto no  le quito mérito a las adivinaciones (ni al ZIG ZAG) si no que expongo mi idea de que lo mejor no es que el mago la adivina, si no COMO la adivina, ni que recompone a la chica si no el hecho de que antes estaba cortada en tres. ¡¡Pero si hasta cuando el mago hace la pregunta "¿Crees que sería capaz de sacar tu carta?" hay mucha gente que directamente te dice SI...!!

A riesgo de parecer chulesco recojo el reto. Hay algo parecido a un Triunfo, que es la colocación por color de una baraja, incluso con cartas dorsos arriba y abajo. Yo a veces lo hago con una carta escogida al azar y que queda luego agrupada con las cartas de distinto color. Pues estoy convencido de que el ordenamiento de las cartas de ese efecto es mucho más impresionante al espectador que la adivinación. Lo digo por propia experiencia. Da igual que le adivines la carta, lo impresionante es que de una maraña he separado rojas de negras y encima las has colocado todas del mismo lado. Pensé que con ello mejoraba el clásico (que ha pasado a la historia sin necesidad de adivinación) pero he descubierto que no es así, la gente se sigue fijando en que he separado los colores. Incluso he oido la  frase "Si, que guay que la ha adivinado... ¿Pero como co## ha separado los colores y colocado los dorsos y las caras?"

Después de releer tu carta saco la conclusión de que te has ido por los cerros de Ubeda con mi carta. Yo no le quito mérito a ningún tipo de adivinación ni de ejercicio de mentalismo, ya que nombras a Blake te diré que le sigo desde hace tiempo y su trabajo me parece impresionante. Simplemente dije que la adivinación de cartas es uno de los efectos más frecuentes y que por ello el espectador "espera" que el mago lo consiga. Lo que no espera es que un tipo con los ojos vendados sea capaz de seguir el camino pintado en el suelo con tiza por un espectador. Y esto es otro efecto de adivinación, pero es nuevo (o se conoce poco) y se presenta de otra forma, que es justo lo que creo que genera ilusión en el espectador.

Y todo esto para volver a decir que el Triunfo, en  mi opinión, es un efecto de ordenamiento, y que la adivinación es un segundo efecto, en mi opinión menor, y que por eso mi recomendación es que se presente con los dorsos hacia abajo.

"Y no le deis más vueltas, no tiene sentido." 
 :twisted:

----------


## el espectador

Yo he visto a Tamaríz unas diez o doce veces y en todas las actuaciones realiza el triunfo como uno de sus grandes juegos y siempre lo hace con toda la baraja cara abajo menos la elegida, igual que Vernon. Me parece muy presuntoso tratar de enmendarles la plana a dos de los magos más grandes de la historia. Solo por eso ...

el espectador

----------


## Alejandro

¿Y qué os parece esta versión? Tienes la baraja en orden As a Rey, realizas un jueo que no desordene mucho, algo de paquetitos por ejemplo. Ahora pides que cojan una carta, la "pierdes" y realizas la versión del Triunfo de Vernon (caras hacia abajo menos la elejida). Primer climax todo en orden menos la carta que ellos escojieron y ahora volteamos la extensión revelando que la baraja ha quedado en orden, segundo climax.

También podemos hacerlo en vez de con cara elegida con carta pensada ya que tienes la baraja en orden.

Saludos

Álex

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Maggo esta claro que nunca nos pondremos deacuerdo. De todos modos en parte estas reconociento como bueno mi agurmento, tu mismo dices que lo importante de una adivinación es el camino para llegar hasta ella. Pues el Triunfo es un claro ejemplo, insisto en que grandes magos lo situan an la rama de adivinación y yo me uno a ellos. Lo de la carta cara arriba y cara abajo ya es una cuestion más personla, que cada uno elija cmo mejor le funcione mi experiencia me dice que funciona mejor con la elejida cara abajo.
Lo que no me parece acertado es el argumento de espectador, yo nunca haré una cosa porque la hace Tamariz o Vernon, tengo mi propia identidad como mago. Y que ellos sean dos de los grandes de la historia no quiere decir que mi estilo tenga que cooincidir en el suyo al 100%. Lo bonito de la magia es la infinidad de caminos que hay para llegar a una misma conclusión. Tenemos que crearnos nuestro propio estilo, experimentar todo y *quedarnos con lo que mejor nos funcione a nosotros*

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## BusyMan

¿Qué grandes magos lo consideran adivinación?
Porque personalmente yo no pondría a Daniel de Urquiza como uno de los grandes...

Pero bueno, cada uno hemos dado ya nuestra opinión y como dice Gus cada uno que haga lo que le funcione.

Un saludo

----------


## el espectador

Amigo Gusruy, no se trata de que hagamos un juego porque lo hagan Tamaríz o Vernon. Se trata de que si hacemos un juego escuchemos el consejo de los que saben más que nosotros. Se trata de aceptar nuestras limitaciones. Si no somos capaces de aceptar esto y creemos que lo que hacemos nosotros es lo mejor no maduraremos nunca como magos. Pero sólo se trata de una opinión. Yo tampoco estoy en posesión de la verdad. Si a ti te gusta más con la baraja cara arriba, pues adelante. Pero mira la plasticidad del juego de una y otra forma. Al principio yo también lo hacía con las cartas cara arriba porque creía que desvelar la carta escogida después le daba más suspense hasta el final. Pero en el momento en que extiendes la baraja, todos los espectadores saben que la carta que está cara abajo es la elegida. No aporta nada al juego. Y como decía Pablo Domenech, si algo no mejora un juego, lo empeora.

el espectador

----------


## Gusruy

Vuelvo a insistir en que mi desición no es un capricho sino se basa precisamente en las reacciones que he tenido de una manera y otra. El suspenso no solo se crea con dejar la carta cara abajo, sino con una interpretación que cree dicha sensación, actuar para crear, manipular sensaciones. Hay cosas que a unos magos le funcionan y a otros no, pues en mi caso la carta cara abajo me funciona mejor que la versión clásica. Se basa en mi experiencia y no en la de otros, estoy deacuerdo en aprender de los que saben más pero no en imitar y hacer todo lo que hacen como si fueramos espejos.

un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Gandalf

> Vuelvo a insistir en que mi desición no es un capricho sino se basa precisamente en las reacciones que he tenido de una manera y otra. El suspenso no solo se crea con dejar la carta cara abajo, sino con una interpretación que cree dicha sensación, actuar para crear, manipular sensaciones. Hay cosas que a unos magos le funcionan y a otros no, pues en mi caso la carta cara abajo me funciona mejor que la versión clásica. Se basa en mi experiencia y no en la de otros, estoy deacuerdo en aprender de los que saben más pero no en imitar y hacer todo lo que hacen como si fueramos espejos.
> 
> un saludo.
> Gustavo.


Esto no es una competición para ver cual de las opiniones tiene mejor aceptación. Como tú dices a cada uno le puede funcionar mejor un efecto que otro, y si a ti te funciona así sería un claro error que lo cambiases, así que creo que ya podemos llegar a un consenso que es al que casi siempre llegamos: "QUE CADA UNO LO HAGA COMO MEJOR LE QUEDE".

Pero este correo es por que creo que a veces, Gustavo, dices cosas que no se extraen de nuestros comentarios.

Das a entender que tu experiencia es lo que te ha hecho ver que la presentación que propones causa mayor impacto, y a la vez dejas caer que otros hemos escogido esa otra forma por los comentarios de otros magos, ilustres o no.

Pues bien, creo que en mi primer mensaje decía claramente que ha sido mi práctica la que me ha hecho cambiar de forma de presentarlo, no los comentarios de ningún mago, y sin embargo has sido tú el primero en sacar el hecho de que tal mago opina algo de ese juego. O basas tus argumentos en que grandes magos opinan esto o aquello. Yo creo que te he dado argumentos sin basarme en mago alguno, simplemente en mis experiencias y mi cabecita, que de pequeña tampoco tiene nada (esto va por lo de los grandes magos, es broma).

Así que podemos polemizar todo lo que queramos cada asunto del foro, pero pido que nos leamos bien cada correo que pensamos contestar, ya que si no parece que cada uno se monta la película a su modo y no llegaremos a ningún lado.

PD: Y yo sigo diciendo que el espectador ya sabe que su carta será la que está boca abajo.    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gusruy

> Yo he visto a Tamaríz unas diez o doce veces y en todas las actuaciones realiza el triunfo como uno de sus grandes juegos y siempre lo hace con toda la baraja cara abajo menos la elegida, igual que Vernon. Me parece muy presuntoso tratar de enmendarles la plana a dos de los magos más grandes de la historia. Solo por eso ...
> 
> el espectador



Esto va dedicado al amigo Magoo, si lees más arriba verás que el compañero El Espectador utilizó como argumento, que si lo hacían Tamariz y Vernon así, Es un error llevarles la contraria.
Buenos esto espero que sea de ejemplo para dejar claro que yo no me invento las cosas. Solo rebatía este argumento, no quería decir que todos los que no estais deacuerdo conmigo pensaseis así eso lo pusiste tu.
Y eso que soy yo el que tengo que leer bien los post.
Además quien ha dicho que para mi es una competición, yo ya dije unos post más arriba y marcado en negrita que cada uno hiciese lo que mejor le funcine, o eso tampoco lo leiste.

En fin un saludo y buena lectura para todos.
Gustavo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

A ver, ayer mismo tuvimos esta "discusión" con Javier García Enamorado (un CRACK haciendo saltos) en el círculo de Sevilla.

Le echamos por tierra su teoría mágica. Él pensaba que todas cara arriba y la única cara abajo conferia un suspense.

No es así. Por varios motivos.

He leido por aquí que si Darwin... Darwin en La Buena Magia no habla del triunfo, y otro apunte más: precisamente, La Buena Magia (y no me canso de decirlo) es un libro NO apropiado para leer teoría. Primeramente porque si le haces caso a Darwin, Tamariz no tiene ni idea, porque hace reir, y Slydini era un pringado. Lo que no dice Darwin es que él no pasará a la historia y Slydini sí. Que a Slydini le ves hacer algo y no pillas ni una, y a Darwin con 50 años de progresos le ves cualquier empalme. Mucha teoría y cada vez que empalma una carta pone cara de circustancias. En fin, que parece que ni a Ascanio ha leido.

Primero, leed otros libros de Teoría (5 puntos mágicos, la via mágica, incluso la Mnemónica tiene teoría, Ascanio, Giobbi...) y luego te metes en la Buena Magia y de ahí, sacarás los 2 o 3 primeros capitulos como buenos, el resto no se los cree ni él. Divaga mucho.

Seguidamente, he leido que si Tamariz también había dicho... falso por dios! Fue uno de los TEMAS tratados en el Escorial!!!!!! y él precisamente lo habe bocaabajo.

Se le intenta "corregir" con la absurda razón de "mi experiencia" a Ascanio, Tamariz, René Lavand (también lo hace ASI!) o al propio Vernon! Yo flipo. Llevareis todos como 60 años en la magia no ? Porque no me lo explico.

Ahora os daré las razones que se dieron y concluyeron en el Escorial, a parte de que son razones del propio Vernon ALGUNAS.

1º) Si extiendes boca arriba y queda una boca abajo, el público no lo ve TAN rapidamente. No perciben el efecto en el momento, tienen que detenerse un instante y eso les crea una tensión añadida. Cuando se dan cuenta del efecto, aplauden, y cuando revelas la carta elegida boca abajo es un ANTICLIMAX.

2º) El público nada más darse cuenta de que están cara arriba y ven una carta boca abajo, saben incluso mejor que tu aunque la hayas forzado o echado un vistazo que esa carta es la elegida. Luego el tema del dramatismo no existe, y cualquiera que haya hecho el triunfo cara arriba y diga eso MIENTE. Y lo sabe, porque además se le han adelantado más de una vez diciendole "ostia la mia!".

3º) Si se intenta conferir a la revelación de la carta más importancia no se consigue NUNCA. El mazazo de todas cara arriba los deja petrificados (y más aún si es boca arriba porque tienen que pararse a comprobar, es una cosa de lógica). No atienden a que sea la elegida y eso ha pasado a un segundo plano. Anticlimax. El por qué ya está explicado.

4º) El efecto es que "todas están en el mismo sentido excepto la elegida", no es "todas están en el mismo sentido, excepto la elegida". Vease clarito la "," (coma). No son dos efectos separados, sino dos efectos continuos y casi producidos en el mismo instante.

5º) Cuando uno extiende de dorso consigue que el público vea TODAS de tirón en su sentido. No se marean, no tienen que prestar atención o buscar. Es un hecho. Es más visual de dorso, se entiende perfectamente. 

6º) La tendencia del público es BUSCAR si hay alguna imperfección en ese mazazo VISUAL, y aparece un hueco BLANCO, se fijan y es la elegida. Doble mazazo casi en el mismo momento. Si se hace boca arriba se busca imperfecciones y son más dificiles de detectar, incluso aunque el dorso sea super llamativo. Y una vez detectada, por muy rapido que quieras hacer la revelación se les habrá venido a la cabeza: "mi carta elegida". En cuanto el público se adelanta al efecto, pierde fuerza mágica (Ascanio). Es un hecho que en cuanto vean una cara arriba, ven forzosamente que es la elegida y NO PUEDEN pensar, directamente te has adelantado a su pensamiento.

Estas razones (y muchisimas más) se dieron en el escorial. No yo, sino Juan (tomandolas de Vernon), el propio Carrol pensaba lo mismo, y Ascanio, y Giobbi, y, y...,y... Lavand, Canuto, y cualquier mago que tenga algo de teoría leida realmente. Y entendida.

Christian Buscos, el suspense o drama, se produce en el efecto cuando dices "sabeis lo que le hice yo?". "Esto". Y extiendes, el resto es cosa de ellos. No creas ningún suspense, ni ningún drama.

Es un error de principiante, a mi me ocurría al principio. Y creo que a muchos, que oimos redobles cuando hacemos un efecto algunas veces, y creemos oirlos en casi todas las situaciones.

Pero eso sí, lo que no me trago es que aquí haya gente que diga "yo lo he hecho cara arriba y cara abajo y me das más efecto cara arriba". Porque es falso y no me lo trago. Yo lo he hecho y no sale.

Si haceis EXACTAMENTE la misma presentación y le confieres ese aire misterioso (gran problema el de los aprendices de hoy "mira mezclo cara arriba y cara abajo y tu carta perdida, hay unas cara arriba, unas cara abajo, pase magico"), cara abajo es un mazazo y cara arriba es casi un truquito.

Un saludo.

----------


## Iván Manso

Amén. 

Muy bien explicado MjjMarkos, no he querido intervenir hasta ahora porque ya di mi opinión y mis razones al principio del hilo, y no creí conveniente repetirla una y otra vez, pero tus palabras, con tu permiso, las pongo también en mi boca. 

Lo importante a veces no es lo que creas que es más fuerte, sino lo que el estudio de innumerable psicología mágica te diga. Hace falta leer teoría, muuuuuuucha, incluso la que oígamos que no es del todo correcta, como el caso de Darwin Ortiz, de esta forma podemos comparar todo lo escrito y sacar mejor nuestras conclusiones. 

Creo que ya va siendo hora, de que la discusión se dé por acabada. Se han dado razones de por qué se hace de una forma, los que lo hacen cara arriba, y por qué se hace de otra, los que lo hacen cara abajo. Las opiniones están expresadas, YO NO VOY A DECIR NADA MÁS EN ESTE HILO, porque ya conocéis mi posición; mis maestros, Vernon, Ascanio, Lavand, Tamariz, Carroll,... creo que ellos tienen o tenían la suficiente EXPERIENCIA ante público y el suficiente ESTUDIO, como para saber lo que es aconsejable. 

Que cada uno lo haga como quiera, libertad ante todo, eso está claro, pero que vea antes los pros y los contras de cada forma de ejecutarlo. 

Si hay más opiniones las leeré con mucho gusto y atención como siempre.

un saludo foreros

IvI

----------


## magoluis.m

no se

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Ivi, permiteme que vuelva ha expresarme, para no tolerar que nadie me llame mentiroso. Cuando yo digo que me funciona mejor con la carta boca abajo es porque es así,que sentido tendría mentir. Yo lo único que hago es crear ilusión en la gente, así que si la manera de resolver el efecto clásica la hubiera creado más, la hubiera hecho. Pero en mi caso no ha sido así y punto.
Además está claro que hay una duda razonable en la manera de resolver el efecto, si estuviera tan claro no se molestarían en debatirlo en las jornadas del Escorial, o es que en El Escorial se debaten temas resueltos. Lo digo para lo que lo tengais tan claro.
Y por cierto respetemos las opiniones de los demás o como mínimo confiemos en la palabra de la gente yo he debatido mis ideas, sin decrle a nadie que las suyas son falsas porque es imposible que salga.

Un saludo.
Gustavo

----------


## Iván Manso

Prometí que no iba a participar pero tengo que hacerlo por alusiones. 

Gusruy, yo no te he llamado mentiroso. Si por alguna razón mis palabras han indicado eso en algún momento, creeme, no ha sido mi intención. Perdona si ha sido así.

Respeto las opiniones de todo el mundo y, como ya he dicho, cada uno puede hacerlo como quiera, libremente. Si en algún momento he dicho algo que pudiera defender lo contrario, repito, no ha sido mi intención.

un saludo y a seguir con las magias

IvI

----------


## Gusruy

> ...Se le intenta "corregir" con la absurda razón de "mi experiencia" a Ascanio, Tamariz, René Lavand (también lo hace ASI!) o al propio Vernon! Yo flipo. Llevareis todos como 60 años en la magia no ? Porque no me lo explico...
> ...Estas razones (y muchisimas más) se dieron en el escorial. No yo, sino Juan (tomandolas de Vernon), el propio Carrol pensaba lo mismo, y Ascanio, y Giobbi, y, y...,y... Lavand, Canuto, y cualquier mago que tenga algo de teoría leida realmente. Y entendida...
> ...Es un error de principiante, a mi me ocurría al principio. Y creo que a muchos, que oimos redobles cuando hacemos un efecto algunas veces, y creemos oirlos en casi todas las situaciones...
> ...Pero eso sí, lo que no me trago es que aquí haya gente que diga "yo lo he hecho cara arriba y cara abajo y me das más efecto cara arriba". Porque es falso y no me lo trago. Yo lo he hecho y no sale...


Ivi no iba por ti, asi que no tengo nada que perdonar, creo que arriban se citan ciertos argumentos que como mínimo dan por entendido muchas cosas.
Dice que que utilizar mi experiencia como razón es absurdo. Bueno me alegra saber que sigue habiendo magos que siguen viviendo y ejecutando a partir de las experiencias de los demás y no vivir las suyas propias. Parte de estudiar la magia es vivir un efecto de manera personal y sentirlo (aunque Vernon y Tamariz no lo sientan como tú).
Segundo argumento cualquier mago que tenga algo de teoría leida opina como tú. ¿Que sabrás tú que he leido? además supongo que los que defendían la otra postura en El Escorial tampoco leían nada de teoría.
Otro argumento, principiante ¿yo? hombre no llevo 30 años pero no me considero un principiante.
Y el último algo subjetivo, de mal gusto y depectivo. No te crees, no me trago, es falso... no creo que nadie en este foro tenga la autoridad moral suficiente para tachar de mentiras las experiencias u opiniones de otros compañeros, está muy bien debatir, incluso discutir pero dentro de un respeto por la opinión ajena, si no entramos dentro de la intrancijencia. Si no compartes la manera descrita por mi, de hacer este efecto me parece genial ya he dicho que cada uno lo haga como quiera. Dices que es falso porque lo has probado y no sale, quizas ese sea el problema que no te sale... pero eso no quiere decir que nadie sea capaz de trasmitir lo que tu no trasmites.

un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Ivi no iba por ti, asi que no tengo nada que perdonar, creo que arriban se citan ciertos argumentos que como mínimo dan por entendido muchas cosas.


Pues eso es porque tu entiendes mal. Te guste o no, si ves fantasmas donde no los hay es cosa tuya campeón.




> Dice que que utilizar mi experiencia como razón es absurdo. Bueno me alegra saber que sigue habiendo magos que siguen viviendo y ejecutando a partir de las experiencias de los demás y no vivir las suyas propias. Parte de estudiar la magia es vivir un efecto de manera personal y sentirlo (aunque Vernon y Tamariz no lo sientan como tú).


Pues sí, utilizar tu experiencia es ABSURDO y no sé con quien o con cuantos lo habrás usado como tu dices, es absurdo cuando se parte de que hay otros con más experiencia, y mejores que han llegado a una conclusión. Pero como tu bien me quoteas (absurdisimo, tu mismo al citar un texto mio te das la respuesta porque NO LEES BIEN, o LEES lo que te parece) yo ya lo probé. Y muchisimas veces, muchisimas muchisimas. Es más he dicho que yo también lo hacía así  :Wink:  . El primero que fallaba era yo, lo digo en mi reply.

Y por cierto, yo no dudo de tu "experiencia". Vivir los juegos es una cosa y mejorarlos es otra. Yo vivo un triunfo hecho con revoltijo, pero vivo aún más un triunfo hecho con mezcla Zarrow, y aún más con un triunfo hecho con mezcla a través (el de Vernon). ¿Por qué? Porque lo mejoran.

Y por supuesto vivo mucho más un Triunfo si sorprendo en un grado mayor a los espectadores haciendolo de una forma o de otra. Que levante la mano al que lo haga de cara y más de una vez cuando ha extendido no le han dicho (anticipandosele) "ostia mi carta!!!".

A mi tu experiencia me da igual, ni te conozco, hablo de la mía y de mis estudios sobre cosas tratadas por los GRANDES MAGOS. Ni siquiera he dado razones MIAS a penas. He dado las objetivas, no soy quien para aconsejar cosas basadas en mi experiencia, pero si cosas basadas en la experiencia de los grandes.

Y no, no te hablo de Tamariz o de Vernon, que eso creo que ya es suficiente garantía (como dicen en el libro de Vernon: "no toques nada que haya hecho Vernon, probablemente lo dejarás peor..."). Es que lo hacen así TODOS los magos profesionales que ves haciendo cartomagia.

Y si aún así tu piensas que por tu experiencia al revés queda mejor (me trae sin cuidado tu experiencia, lo mismo que no doy consejos basados en mi experiencia, mi experiencia es para mi, los consejos procuro que sea algo de conseso y que se sepa que realmente es bueno y está estudiado), pues permiteme que te diga que cara abajo no lo has hecho nunca. Y si lo has hecho alguna vez, lo has hecho presentandolo con desganas o muy diferente a como lo presentas cara arriba.

PD: Añado uno MÁS: Michael Ammar lo hace así.
PD: Añado otro: Richard Miller, se me olvidaba :D




> Segundo argumento cualquier mago que tenga algo de teoría leida opina como tú. ¿Que sabrás tú que he leido? además supongo que los que defendían la otra postura en El Escorial tampoco leían nada de teoría.


Vuelves a leer MAL o LEER lo que quieres. Después de esa frase además pone "y entendido". Lee muchisimo, la lectura sin comprensión es tiempo perdido, y la lectura sin meditación sobre lo leido es tiempo perdido (provervio que viene en la GEC de Giobbi al principio de uno de sus capítulos).

De todas formas no he entrado a valorar la teoría que tu hayas leido, si es mucha o poca, si buena o mala, he dicho CUALQUIER MAGO que tenga algo de teoría LEIDA y ENTENDIDA. Ni te he citado, ni te he nombrado, es más, en todo caso se lo diría a Cristhian Bustos (que dicho sea de paso es un tío que me ofrece una mayor garantía de cultura mágica que tu, porque a él le tengo el placer de leer por la Dama y se ve que sabe de lo que habla y que lo ha meditado). De ti ni te entro a valorar, porque es que tus replies ni me los he leido, ni sé quien eres, ni sé si eres de otro foro donde te haya leido ni nada.

En fin, que creo que ves ataques personales donde no los hay.




> Otro argumento, principiante ¿yo? hombre no llevo 30 años pero no me considero un principiante.


Ni yo te considero un principiante, he hablado de los principiantes en general, en ningún momento te he citado, ni quoteado, ni hecho alusión. No me hace falta para poder hablar de los errores que cometen los principiantes, como bien dice en mi reply, yo ya los cometí anteriormente.




> Y el último algo subjetivo, de mal gusto y depectivo. No te crees, no me trago, es falso... no creo que nadie en este foro tenga la autoridad moral suficiente para tachar de mentiras las experiencias u opiniones de otros compañeros, está muy bien debatir, incluso discutir pero dentro de un respeto por la opinión ajena, si no entramos dentro de la intrancijencia.


Es que a mi no me hace falta autoridad moral ninguna para tachar de mentira o de falso o de que lo que se dice no es cierto. Porque como ya he dicho, es un error que yo cometí en su día, y mi experiencia haciendo el Triunfo una y otra vez (casi a diario en las actuaciones) me abalan para decir que lo cierto es que haces 10 triunfos cara arriba y uno cara abajo y te cambia el pensamiento TOTALMENTE. De todas formas, como tu has dicho antes ¿y quién eres tu para decirme a mi si puedo o no decir que alguien miente?

Lo repito: Que levante la mano quien haya hecho el triunfo calcando la presentación boca arriba y boca abajo, y tenga el efecto ya no mayor cara arriba, sino parecido. Nadie.




> Dices que es falso porque lo has probado y no sale, quizas ese sea el problema que no te sale... pero eso no quiere decir que nadie sea capaz de trasmitir lo que tu no trasmites.


A ver, para mi hablar de esto me parece lamentable, pero he de decirte que mis presentaciones de los juegos no son improvisadas ni mucho menos. Son estudiadas durante mucho tiempo, incluso las frases a decir, a veces me paso casi un día para pensar en por qué no decir "tu carta no está abajo" o "tu carta no está debajo". Fijate que chorrada.

Pues bien, mi triunfo (puedo presumir de ello) hecho con revoltijo o triunfo de Vernon, con la charla y el misterio que le doy (siempre misma charla, mismas palabras, están medidas y estudiadas y memorizadas) lo hago como CIERRE y la gente se desploma. Muchos magos me han dicho que deseche el Fuera Del Universo o el Fuera de Este Mundo porque he encontrado mi juego de final.

Y si diciendo y haciendo siempre lo mismo y sabiendo que lo puedo usar como cierre que no puedo hacer casi nada más, digo que no es igual, es porque les llega igual de uno o de otro mago. 

Aún así, haz lo que te de la gana, no me va la vida en ello. Sólo doy consejos, o mi opinión. Es más, normalmente intento privarme de dar mi opinión y dar datos objetivos. Como el caso de las jornadas del Escorial.

Eso sí, no veas en mis palabras ataques personales, no es mi intención. Ni te conozco siquiera. Es más, como te repito, ni te he leido.

Ah! por cierto, esto se puede resolver de una forma muy rápida: llevando el juego a un grado superior de sorpresa.

El supertriunfo que hace Michael Ammar (donde aparece un palo completo vuelto) lo hace cara abajo. Probad a hacerlo cara arriba. Se verían muchas cartas cara arriba y 12 cartas mezcladas cara abajo "ein?" nadie entendería nada. Y la revelación sería más lenta (tener que sacar 12 cartas boca abajo de una extensiónpara voltearlas, o voltear una extensión...), además sumandole que no se entendería aún así.

Michael voltea cara abajo apareciendo las 12 cartas cara arriba y las nombra por el orden que aparecen, entonces el público lo empieza a entender. Nombra la elegida y listo, queda todo en la posición del final del Climax. Una baraja totalmente bien puesta, excepto 12 cartas, y una elegida fuera de la extensión. De la otra forma casi que tendríamos que deshacer un poco la extensión.

Y si volteas la extensión... para qué has extendido cara arriba? Para darle suspense? La gente no verá que hay 12 cartas cara abajo, sino que hay algunas cara abajo...

Un saludo.

----------


## mago alber

Nunca antes he intervenido en este hilo, pero es totalmente interesante.  Voy a hablar sobre mis experiencias mágicas. He hecho, hago y haré la versión de Dai Vernon, me encanta, es perfecto, y creo que como dice Markos ,ntentar cambiarlo no lo beneficia, lo perjudica. 

Yo hace cosa de unos cuantos meses pensé hacer esa variación(terminar con todas cara arriba excepto la del espectador), pero vi que no tenía mas impacto por las siguientes razones:

-Creo que causa mucho mas impacto la versión clásica porque es mas armónico, mas visual, mas CLARO para el espectador (todas de dorso[mismo dorso] menos una carta diferente cara arriba, la del espectador)
Por lo que en ese momento hay una gran sorpresa y un gran IMPACTO reflejado en aplausos, caras de asombro y demás.


-En la versión de que quede la carta elegida cara abajo, al hacer la última extensión el espectador ve mas mezcla de colores y numeros, (negros, rojos, 1,2,3...J,Q,K) y no tiene tanta visualidad y al ver una carta en dorso dirá: "joder! la única carta que queda cara abajo ha sido la mia" por lo cual, el CLIMAX ya está hecho, pero simplemente retrasamos la revelación, todos los espectadores saben de la carta que se trata la que está en dorso, por lo que no da ni mas intriga, ni ma suspense, simplemente da mas RETRASO al revelar la carta. Y creo ke ese retraso puede llegar a perjudicar un poco el CLIMAX FINAL.

Bueno habrá gente que esté de acuerdo conmigo y otros que no, pero creo que el triunfo es uno de esos juegos que no se deben tocar, como está es todo correcto, por lo que lo utilizan muchos grandes de esta forma sin hacer esa variación

Saludeteees!  :Lol:

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Markos, me agrada saber que no había interracciones personales en tus comentarios. En cuanto a la variación del triunfo del Ammard es otro de las que hago, lo puse en un post anterior. Ha por cierto alguna vez me habrás leido en la dama, y no se si perteneces a Magic World. Aunque en la Dama hace ya mucho tiempo que no entro.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Guau, vuelvo de unas mercidas vacaciones, acá son fiestas patrias y me sorprendo al ser citado con nombre y apellido. No me molesta, para nada, aunque hay algunos comentarios que me obligan a elaborar una respuesta. Primero que todo y con toda humildad reconozco mi equivocación con lo que respecta al comentario de Juan. Me traspapelé y al leer los post caí en cuenta del graso error, lo lamento pero no creo que un error deba armar tanta alharaca. Segundo que todo, disculpa MjjMarkos pero considero poco fundamentado eso de que cometo errores de principiantes, pues no lo soy. Llevo bastantes años actuando como profesional todas las noches como residente de una cadena de restoranes mexicanos acá en mi País. Me he ganado un buen nombre no como elaborador de trucos, sino como mago. Gracias a una charla en una convención donde explicaba la forma en que elabore mi versión de "Don´t change your mind" de Ackerman, me gane el reconocimiento de mis pares y se me otorgó el inmenso placer de dictar un taller de Artes Mágicas en dos prestigiosas universidades de mi país. Actualmente gano el doble haciendo magia que en mi trabajo actual, por lo que si me preguntan si se puede vivir de la magia,  digo que si, pues yo lo hago y no tengo muchas carencias. Cuando no estoy actuando estoy estudiando de forma metódica y conzienzuda el como mejorar mi magia. Desde el como modular, desde la acentuación silábica, postura, mirada, el que se dice, como se dice y cuando se dice. Trabajo en una productora y estamos realizando un documental de magia a nivel nacional, lo que me ha permitido viajar por todo el país haciéndo lo que más amo (después de mi mujer) y lo que es mejor, conocer a magos de todas partes. He leído bastantes libros de magia y si digo que Darwin Ortiz es el que más me a ayudado, lo digo porque así es. Darwin tiene una forma bastante lúcida de ver la magia y yo la comparto. No por eso desmerezco el volumen uno de la Magia de Ascanio, ni los cinco puntos mágicos o la Vía mágica de Tamariz, pues ambos son exelentes autores y magos, y aventurarse a leerlos es un placer, pues son una fuente inagotable de conocimientos. Pero insisto, personalmente, Darwin me a ayudado en sobremanera y no comparto eso que sus tres primeros capítulos sean lo único interesante. Yo jamás te juzgaría, pues no te conozco, no te he visto actuar y jamás he escuchado de tí. Por decendia pido no me juzgues sino me conoces. Lo que he llegado a ser acá en mi país me ha llevado muchos años de estudio, tan solo tengo 23 años y jamás llegue a pensar que lograría estar donde estoy a tan temparana edad. Tenemos más de 30 horas de magia en vivo grabada a lo largo del país y jamás nadie se a adelantado para decirme ¡¡¡ Esa es mi carta !!! Cuando he elaborado el triunfo. Es cosa de gustos, es cosa de como resultan las cosas para cada uno. Si a ti te resulta de otra forma, felicitaciones hombre, lo estás haciéndo bien. Pero no creo que sea prudente tirar por la borda lo que otros hagan porque a ti no te gusta. Así que te pido con toda humildad, MjjMarkos, que antes de apuntar con el dedo, pienses que hay otros apuntándote a ti.
Sinceramente, me despido, yo.
Cristhian Bustos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Tío, después de tu sarta de comentarios demostrando lo tan GRAN mago que eres (lástima que se hable hoy en día así, ni Juan Tamariz habla así de sí mismo...), etc, etc, etc... Te doy un consejo, con respeto: aprende a leer.

 :Wink: 

Jamás te he llamado principiante, lo que sí te he digo, y te VUELVO a repetir es que el triunfo, tal y como tu lo haces, es un error de principiante: Qué pasa? No puedes fallar? Pues estás fallando. No son interpretaciones o distintas formas de ver la magia, es que te equivocas.

Tanta teoría has estudiado? No lo parece. No estudiastes a Vernon?. Ni le has oido hablar de magia?

Allí serás muy bueno, pero aquí en España, si todo lo haces como tu triunfo, te tendrían que poner redobles "tururururururum! pa!!!" creo que sí.

Repito: la habrás leido, pero no la has entendido.

Con eso irías sobrado, pero me voy a extender, me voy a gustar. 

Espero verte en HocusPocus en prontas y venideras ediciones, porque serás un crack, o por tours, y por supuesto con un pedazo de contrato con L&L Publishing y tus DVDs, los espero como agua de mayo (no te estoy ridiculizando, simplemente es que con tu carta de presentación, estarás entre los grandes pronto, muy pronto  :Wink: ).

A parte, si tanta teoría has leido (penoso decir, o comparar a Darwin con Ascanio o Tamariz... o Giobbi!!!!! o Carrol!!!), te repito: el trinufo lo haces mal, no regular, sino mal. Es más, creo que aunque técnicamente fuese impecable (cosa que dudo, permiteme que lo dude, hasta Tamariz dice que no le sale perfecto como a Vernon), te equivocas TOTALMENTE. Hasta casi cargartelo, es un error de principiante: no entender un juego. Te molesta? Me da igual. Con todos mis respetos.

Y más si dices que tanto has estudiado. Con todos mis respetos: no has entendido lo leido. O quizás sólo guiado por Darwin. Que no sé que es peor, si no entender lo leido o quedarte con la idea de uno.

Y hasta ahora por lo que te había leido, consideraba que sí que habías leido mucho y estudiado mucho y que eras un buen mago, o al menos un buen conocedor (no te he visto hacer magia nunca). Pero esto viene a demostrar que todos fallamos. Y tu con tus 23 años, tus grandes experiencias, tus lecturas teoricas, tus universidades y todo tu futuro por delante estás cometiendo un error de bulto. Un triunfo cara arriba = No haber entendido el efecto.

Con todos mis respetos eh!

PD: Sin animo de desmerecer, para llegar a donde has llegado tu (que no sé a donde es), no hay que ser ni bueno, simplemente profesional. Tener un buen número, unas horas de ensayo y ganas de actuar. El resto viene sólo.

Hay muchos magos que no son super estrellas, ni creadores de juegos, ni siquiera manipularán bien... pero hacen lo mismo que tu. Impresiona a otro, a mi no. 

Y si tu retahila de auto-piropos eran para justificar que no eras principiante, era estupido, nunca pensé eso de ti  :Wink: .

Y tu hablas de humildad? Pues que modesto eres  :Wink:  .

Ah, y tu palmarés, lo superaba con creces Dai Vernon, y él fue quien lo inventó y quien pensó el por qué de cara abajo.

Me fio más de Vernon que de Cristhian Bustos, que con un pedazo de palmarés a sus espaldas, con todo respeto: ni lo conozco.

Un saludo :D

----------


## mago alber

Veamos solo un apuntito...

Buenas Cristhian Bustos, creo que has malinterpretado bastante las palabras, cuando MJJMarkos ha dicho sobre lo de principiante, en ningún momento te lo ha llamado, simplemente un comentario, sobre su manera de vivir el triunfo (la misma manera que yo, y que muchos GRANDES) y la manera que lo realizas tu. 

Me creo totalmente lo que dices de tu gran carrera y demás (eres un chico "modestito") creo que deberías de ser un poco mas humilde, pero lo dicho y que quede claro: ME CREO TOTALMENTE TU GRAN TRAYECTORIA COMO MAGO!! (que conste), y espero que con tu edad también pueda decir lo mismo (aunque en mi caso no diría de la forma que lo dices tu).

Pues nada que creo que ha sido un mal entendido en las palabras, cosa que suele pasar  :Smile1: 

PD: Mantengo que la mejor versión del triunfo es la de Vernon, tal y como está, aunque Cristhian y demás que la realizais de la otra forma, si os va bien, me parece excelente y que cada cual haga la que mejor le quede cara al público...pero yo lo tengo claro

Suerte a todos con vuestros triunfitos y mucha magia

Por cierto, Saludetes  :Smile1:

----------


## Gusruy

Pues yo rompo una lanza en favor de Cristian, porque quizas experimente las mismas sensaxiiones que yo. Además me gusta ver que hay gente que habla por si misma, y no siempre por Vernon, Tamariz, etc... que ya llega a ser hasta aburrido.
De todos modos Markos un tio que dice que el que no actue como él, está equivocado. Tampoco es muy humilde, y curiosamente en un principio yo "malinterprete" exactamente igual que Cristian.
De todos modos tu debes sser adivino porque sin verlo actuar ya estas diciendo que en España no será nadie, aunque en su pais este ganando cierto grado de reputación. 

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## emilio

Al hilo de lo que estais comentando, en el libro "la Buena Magia" de Darwin Ortiz, el autor no se muestra partidario de presentar el efecto triunfo con carta nombrada por el espectador desde el principio y localizada por el mago (al estar la baraja ordenada por palos o en mnemónica) por que considera que, desde el punto de vista del profano el que el mago conozca desde el principio la carta elegida le resta valor al efecto. ¿que pensais?. Un saludo.

----------


## BusyMan

Ya sois cansinos...

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Al hilo de lo que estais comentando, en el libro "la Buena Magia" de Darwin Ortiz, el autor no se muestra partidario de presentar el efecto triunfo con carta nombrada por el espectador desde el principio y localizada por el mago (al estar la baraja ordenada por palos o en mnemónica) por que considera que, desde el punto de vista del profano el que el mago conozca desde el principio la carta elegida le resta valor al efecto. ¿que pensais?. Un saludo.


Eso es porque el autor no ha conseguido jamás dar la sensación de que la carta fue nombrada por primera vez.

Eso hay que verselo a Tamariz.

Por cierto, el público sí conoce de controles. Darwin dice que no. No sé para quien actuará, pero el público sabe que al devolver una carta puedes controlarla, no saben como, pero lo saben. Así que el que te la nombren o te la digan, para el público, es distinto. Una carta nombrada se convierte en una carta casi pensada.

Una carta dada se convierte en una carta susceptible de control, aunque no sepan como.

Además, Juan da a mezclar una y otra vez, y una y otra vez. Lo recalca muchisimo, y cuando se la nombran: 1º parece ser la primera vez, 2º a ver como encuentra la carta sin mirarlas.

En fin, nombrada es muchisimo más bestia. Es también mi experiencia.

----------


## MaxVerdié

A mi, sinceramente, no em parece en absoluto descabellado poner a la par lo escrito por Darwin Ortiz con lo escrito por Ascanio o Tamariz. Son textos escritos por profesionales con el mismo objetivo: elevar nuestro arte. La Buena Magia toca unos temas, los 5 Puntos Mágicos otros, Ascanio otros, y los momentos en que se cruzan, nos muestran a veces opiniones coincidentes, y a veces discrepancias.

No conozco ningún campo de conocimiento en el que todos los autores estén de acuerdo con sus teorías. Ni siquiera ocurre en matemáticas.

Me resulta un poco triste ver cómo este foro se reduce a lo que ya he visto en otros de temática muy variada. Peleas de "Yo se más, y tú te callas". ¿No sería mucho más positivo tratar de llegar a conclusiones más elevadas y mejorar el arte entre todos? Las peleas de patio de colegio están bien para los patios de colegio.

No creo que presumir de palmarés y sentar cátedra diciendo que tal o cual lo haceis mal porque lo dice Vernon y lo digo yo sea lo más adecuado. ¿Por qué no debatimos sobre pausa, percepción, asimilación de efecto, sugestión, preparación para el efecto, presentación, etcétera? Quizá logremos que cuando presentemos El Triunfo, las ideas aportadas lo conviertan en un MILAGRO, en luar de pensar "uy, este es el juego que hizo que nos matásemos en MagiaPotagia.com"*

Por mi parte, yo he presentado ese juego de ambas maneras, y creo que lo que de verdad importa es dejar claro al espectador lo que está ocurriendo. Puede ser igual de fuerte caras abajo que caras arriba. Me parece absurdamente simplista reducir la potencia de un efecto a su parte mecánica. ¿Eso es lo que importa de un juego? Pues sí estamos apañaos...

Un saludo.


* Estupenda idea para un juego argumentado**, por otra parte.
** O también podemos hacer una cena en la que nos matemos todos de verdad.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Amigo Ivi, permiteme que vuelva ha expresarme, para no tolerar que nadie me llame mentiroso. Cuando yo digo que me funciona mejor con la carta boca abajo es porque es así,que sentido tendría mentir. Yo lo único que hago es crear ilusión en la gente, así que si la manera de resolver el efecto clásica la hubiera creado más, la hubiera hecho. Pero en mi caso no ha sido así y punto.


Sólo otro apunte:

Es curioso, pero en otro mundillo en el que me muevo, las artes marciales, mucha gente también piensa eso de muchas técnicas que se realizan. Es muy propio de quien no tiene una sólida base el pensar "pero esto no sirve, porque si en realidad doy la patada así, es mejor porque..." Es decir, los alumnos creen que una forma incorrecta es más eficaz, porque les sale con más, valga la redundancia, eficacia.

La correción habitual que damos a los alumnos es que cuando sepan realizar la forma correcta con eficacia, se paren a pensar si siguen creyendo que lo que pensaban en un principio era realmente más eficaz.

¿Puede haber algo de eso?

Y yo, personalmente, también lo hago caras abajo desde hace tiempo.

Un saludo.

----------


## yiye_05

a mi me gusta mucho una version de henry evans que es que además de ponerlas todas en un mismo sentido las ordena de a a rey en cada palo pero pienso que eso podria ser un anticlimax y que estaria mejor utilizarlo a favor para des el fuera de este mundo o algo así.

Un saludo yiye

----------


## florencio

¿Qué les parece esta forma de presentarlo?

Ordenamos las cartas dejando la elegida en sup 2 y mostramos "todas" las cartas por los dorsos. Con esto enseñamos que las cartas se han colocado en orden. Seguidamente cortamos o pedimos que alguien corte la baraja para que la sup 2 pase al centro y volvemos a mostrarlas todas, apareciendo la carta elegida vuelta en el centro de la baraja.

Me parece una buena forma de que los dos efectos (ordenación y adivinación) estén separados y que no se coman uno al otro.

¿Qué les parece?

Un saludo

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Me parece bastante ingeniosa la idea, pero como haces eso?

----------


## Gusruy

Es curioso, pero en otro mundillo en el que me muevo, las artes marciales, mucha gente también piensa eso de muchas técnicas que se realizan. Es muy propio de quien no tiene una sólida base el pensar "pero esto no sirve, porque si en realidad doy la patada así, es mejor porque..." Es decir, los alumnos creen que una forma incorrecta es más eficaz, porque les sale con más, valga la redundancia, eficacia.

Bueno ahora dejame que haga un apunte a mi. Yo creo que de este tema está todo dicho peropor lo visto algunos pesados se empeñan en seguir insistiendo en lo mismo sin aportar abasolutamente nada.

¿Pero como sabés que tengo mala base. Quien te ha dicho eso.? A mi me da igual lo que hagas en tus clases de artes marciales. Ya he dicho unas cuantas veces ( y me canso de repetirlo que me baso en la experiencia de presentarlo de las dos maneras y estudiar las reacciones)
Ahora que cada uno lo haga como quiera. Como lo diga Vermon, como lo diga Tamariz, com Henry Evans, Como Brian Tudor.... Como quieran y si crea impacto pues para mi será correcto, si lo saben vender para mi está correcto. Si no tiene más misterios que uno piensan que es un error, que lo piensen que otros que es un acierto que lo piensen... me da igual soy fiel a mi experiencia y ya está. Cada uno que lo sea  a la suya o la de Tamariz o la de Vernon...

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Azran

Mi voto para hacerlo con todas boca abajo y la elegida boca arriba, yo lo unico que entiendo son las caras de los espectadores y mi experiencia me ha enseñado a hacerlo de esa manera.

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo lo hago mostrandolas cara abajo que es como es el efecto clásico y a mí me gusta más así

----------


## aleagui

Yo lo que suelo hacer (en el de revoltijo de Canuto) es preguntar si creen que su carta esta cara arriba o cara abajo. Si me dicen cara arriba extiendo la baraja de dorso diciendo: "efectivamente tu carta está cara arriba, pero es la única cara arriba en toda la baraja..." y al revés si dice cara abajo.

----------


## RobertoG

Para empezar dire que es uno de mis juegos favoritos.
Yo siempre lo hago con la baraja de dorso y la carta de cara.
Tengo varios motivos para hacerlo asi:

- Me parece mucho mas estetico.
- Se ve mucho mas claro una carta cara arriba entre todas las cartas de dorso que a la inversa.
- Si las extenderia de cara con la elejida de dorso, los espectadores tardarian mucho mas en ver la carta que esta al contrario que las demas, y ademas, tendria que girarla para demostrar que es la elejida. Todo esto añadiria algo de confusion y destrozaria la estetica de la baraja extendida con su carta vuelta.
- La carta mas importante es la elejida por el espectador. por lo que me parece mas apropiado que sea la que esta de cara.


Pepe Carrol, propone hacer este efecto como "suspense" en vez de como "sorpresa". Para conseguir esto, sugiere anuciar el efecto justo cuando las cartas se estan mezclando cara abajo y cara arriba, concretamente propone decir: " Las cartas están irremisiblemente mezcladas dorso abajo y dorso arriba. Como dije antes, he de conseguir que solamente quede cara arriba vuestra carta, el....

Un saludo

----------

